# Best spark plugs for VW 2.0 aba engine?



## jcbahome (Jul 7, 2006)

I'm going to change the plugs on my 1998 Jetta 2.0 (aba engine) and i want to know wich brand is best for high millage, below cero condition and gas economie...








I found *BOSH* platinium, platinium +2 and platinium +4, the cheaper *NGK* G-Power and V-power plugs and the much cheaper copper core *CHAMPION* standart plugs.
Wich are betters? for value? and performance? THANKS! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BMGFifty (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: Best spark plugs for VW 2.0 aba engine? (jcbahome)*

I'm a big fan of the stock ones.


----------



## jcbahome (Jul 7, 2006)

*Re: Best spark plugs for VW 2.0 aba engine? (BMGFifty)*

i'm a newcomer... wich ones are stock?










_Modified by jcbahome at 5:42 AM 7-7-2006_


----------



## MK2SnowPilot (Sep 8, 2005)

*Re: Best spark plugs for VW 2.0 aba engine? (jcbahome)*

Bosch SILVERS were stock but as you can see Canadian Tire don't sell those.
Get the normal Bosch platinums (closest choice to OEM) and make sure to set the gap correctly. That's what I am running in my wife's 94 and the idle in her car is real smooth...


----------



## jcbahome (Jul 7, 2006)

*Re: Best spark plugs for VW 2.0 aba engine? (LewsCabbyTherin)*

hi again and thanks for your fast response... 
but, what do you mean about "set the gap correctly"? that's means the correct model? 18-377006-07? or something? thanks!









_Modified by jcbahome at 6:14 AM 7-7-2006_


_Modified by jcbahome at 11:10 PM 7-7-2006_


----------



## sxracer001 (Jun 27, 2005)

eh dont go witht he platiums, they really bad conductors, and wiht vw engines, they either run really well with them or they run like total crap wiht them, so jsut go the easy route so that you dont get screwed buying more expensive plugs, get the ngk's that cross refernce to the stock bosch silvers, and then look up what the gap is suppsoed to be, for example .045 is the space btw the electrode and the conductor on the plug. you can get a gapper at autozone or anything for liek a dollar, im running reg bosch silvers (of course the right heat range) on my supercharged setup and they run perfectttt, no misfires or anything, i love bosch plugs


----------



## MK2SnowPilot (Sep 8, 2005)

*Re: (sxracer001)*

I would agree with racer except I've found that the NGK plugs that Canadian Tire has sucks.... 
They do have a great return policy though http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Get the platinums and if they don't work exchange them for the NGK's...
Edit:
I believe the gap size is .25 or .26 for the 2L engines and setting it is easy. When you are buying the plugs get the spark plug gaping tool that looks like a silver coin in the Powerbuilt Tools****(comment below) section of Canadian Tire. They have another one that uses loops of different thickness wire but it sucks. My mechanic recomended the coin and I must say it's the best!
****Do NOT buy ANYTHING else in the powerbuilt section because they are crappy tools. I got a metric hex wrench set there and broke the 6mm one the first time I used it!


_Modified by LewsCabbyTherin at 10:56 AM 7-7-2006_


----------



## sxracer001 (Jun 27, 2005)

def go bosch silvers if yu can find em, GAP has them for cheap


----------



## FL 2.0L (Aug 1, 2002)

Bosch FR8DC or FR8DS. .024"


----------



## racercx2 (Mar 16, 2006)

*Re: (FL 2.0L)*

Copper single electrode Bosch Super PLUS.....


----------



## ABF Jeff (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (sxracer001)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sxracer001* »_def go bosch sil*B*ers if you can find em, GAP has them for cheap


----------



## independent77 (May 23, 2003)

*Re: (FL 2.0L)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FL 2.0L* »_Bosch FR8DC or* FR8DS.* .024"

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

*Re: (independent77)*

I always thought Bosch Supers were OEM..
I'm running bosch platinum single pronges with no problem..


----------



## racercx2 (Mar 16, 2006)

*Re: (reynolds9000)*


_Quote, originally posted by *reynolds9000* »_I always thought Bosch Supers were OEM..
I'm running bosch platinum single pronges with no problem..

I have to say that this arguement about which plug is better is kinda funny...As far as the 4 cylinder cars go any plug with the correct heat range is good...The best conductors are silver and copper....of course platinum will last much longer but they still do a fine job and are more resistant to fouling if the engine is not in good shape...
I personally pick the Bosch Super Plus Copper because they are cheap and last about 20-40k miles...


----------



## halbwissen (Jul 20, 2001)

*Re: (racercx2)*

oem = Bosch Silber (FR8DS) = what i use
'nuff said


----------



## VWJettaGT97 (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: Best spark plugs for VW 2.0 aba engine? (jcbahome)*

I use NGK Iridiums.... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ABF Jeff (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: Best spark plugs for VW 2.0 aba engine? (VWJettaGT97)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWJettaGT97* »_I use NGK Iridiums.... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

Not right for the ABA, and really a waste of money unless you are running a hopped up ignition, anyway.


----------



## VWJettaGT97 (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: Best spark plugs for VW 2.0 aba engine? (ABF Jeff)*

They run real well on my ABA. The guy at the parts store said he had a bunch of the Bosch coming back.


----------



## ABF Jeff (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: Best spark plugs for VW 2.0 aba engine? (VWJettaGT97)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWJettaGT97* »_They run real well on my ABA. The guy at the parts store said he had a bunch of the Bosch coming back. 

Nuts... Some ABA's are really finnicky about ignition components... I have never had an issue with the Bosch's, but I have had a couple sets of platinums crap out and a set of Iridiums as well.


----------



## PBWB (Sep 12, 2004)

*Re: Best spark plugs for VW 2.0 aba engine? (ABF Jeff)*

Autolite coppers for my 2.0T..........








For real, on my 2.0T I run NGK 7E's, 2 steps colder gapped .031"
But remember, that's my *turbo'd* 2.0


----------



## Band-Aid (May 4, 2006)

*Re: Best spark plugs for VW 2.0 aba engine? (PBWB)*

NGK BKR5E's for stock applications and 6E or 7E for boosted applications.


----------



## Salsa GTI (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: Best spark plugs for VW 2.0 aba engine? (Band-Aid)*

I'm using the ngk 7's in my turbo 2.0...no problems..oh and the guy with the .030 gap what ignition are you running? obviously not stock or you are running 5 psi boost...as at that gap you get bad missfiring at 10 psi plus


----------



## PBWB (Sep 12, 2004)

*Re: Best spark plugs for VW 2.0 aba engine? (Salsa GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Salsa GTI* »_I'm using the ngk 7's in my turbo 2.0...no problems..oh and the guy with the .030 gap what ignition are you running? obviously not stock or you are running 5 psi boost...as at that gap you get bad missfiring at 10 psi plus

That's me, and its the stock ignition. I get a random misfire at idle, but nothing in boost surprisingly. Hey, I'm just goin with what works. And Im running 19 lbs on a T3/T4.


_Modified by PBWB at 11:58 AM 7-10-2006_


----------



## Band-Aid (May 4, 2006)

*Re: Best spark plugs for VW 2.0 aba engine? (Salsa GTI)*

I run all of my plugs .023" on boosted cars above 8psi on stock ignition. Anything bigger you get misfires under heavier loads.


----------



## Salsa GTI (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: Best spark plugs for VW 2.0 aba engine? (Band-Aid)*

X2


----------



## jcbahome (Jul 7, 2006)

the gag have to be .023, .024 or .025 for a normal ABA 2.0L motor?


----------



## jcbahome (Jul 7, 2006)

I replaced mine for Bosh platinium with the same gag it comes and still have problems with the motor's idle... What other thing i have to change? the wires? the air's filtre? the rotor with the distribution cap? THANKS!


----------



## Band-Aid (May 4, 2006)

*Re: (jcbahome)*

Tell use what year car and what has your maintenance schedule been like? Have all the tune up items with the exception of wires been replaced in the last 30k miles? When was the last time the wires were changed?


----------



## PBWB (Sep 12, 2004)

*Re: (jcbahome)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jcbahome* »_the gag have to be .023, .024 or .025 for a normal ABA 2.0L motor?

.024" for a stock motor.


----------



## jcbahome (Jul 7, 2006)

*Re: (Band-Aid)*

It's a Jetta 1998 with 2.0L ABA motor and i just buy it and i don't know nothing about it... but i'm trying to make it work in good shape...










_Modified by jcbahome at 4:43 AM 7-12-2006_


----------



## Band-Aid (May 4, 2006)

*Re: (jcbahome)*

Replace these items
spark plugs
plug wires
cap
rotor
fuel and air filters
coolant
brake fluid
p/s fluids
Check the timing belt and other belts for cracks, pieces missing or any fraying. 
Also, take off the intake boot and clean the throttle body and MAF. There are several threads on here on how the clean the MAF.


----------



## 97VWJett (May 17, 2003)

*Re: Best spark plugs for VW 2.0 aba engine? (VWJettaGT97)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWJettaGT97* »_I use NGK Iridiums.... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif I don't think so!



_Modified by 97VWJett at 7:30 PM 7-11-2006_


----------



## halbwissen (Jul 20, 2001)

*Re: Best spark plugs for VW 2.0 aba engine? (97VWJett)*

^^^^^^why did you have to go and do that?


----------



## 97VWJett (May 17, 2003)

*Re: Best spark plugs for VW 2.0 aba engine? (DriveVW4Life)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DriveVW4Life* »_^^^^^^why did you have to go and do that?

Do what







I knew I shouldn't have so I pulled it.


----------



## VWJettaGT97 (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: Best spark plugs for VW 2.0 aba engine? (97VWJett)*

What don't you like about the NGK's?


----------



## FL 2.0L (Aug 1, 2002)

NGKs are for the MKIV 2.0L while Bosch is for the MKIII 2.0L (ABA engine).


----------



## VWinA (Oct 20, 1999)

*Re: (FL 2.0L)*

I've tried lots of different "appropriate" plugs and came to the conclusion to not try anything else then the FR8DS. I don't want to waste any more time and money.


----------



## VWJettaGT97 (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (VWinA)*

I don't know why people are telling me the NGK's are wrong. My car runs just fine w/ them.


----------



## VWinA (Oct 20, 1999)

*Re: (VWJettaGT97)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWJettaGT97* »_I don't know why people are telling me the NGK's are wrong. My car runs just fine w/ them.

I tried some NGK's coppers and the engine did'nt feel as good as it did with the silvers.


----------



## VWJettaGT97 (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (VWinA)*

Tru. My NGK iridiums are the only plugs I've used since the stock plugs so they are the only ones I've felt on my engine.


----------



## VWinA (Oct 20, 1999)

*Re: (VWJettaGT97)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWJettaGT97* »_Tru. My NGK iridiums are the only plugs I've used since the stock plugs so they are the only ones I've felt on my engine. 

I've actually tried some iridums (not sure if they where NGK's) and they where almost as good as the silvers but not quite.


----------



## 2LMONSTER (Nov 17, 2001)

*Re: (VWJettaGT97)*

ngk 7e's, gapped to .026, turbo of course. maybe you guys can tell me why some 2.0t's can run wider gapped plugs. i tried .030 but i kept getting misfires at high rpms. regapped to .026 and they're fine.


----------



## racercx2 (Mar 16, 2006)

*Re: (2LMONSTER)*

Honestly for the 4 cylinder engine any quality single tip plug is fine...I always have to snicker when I see comments like..."car runs better with brand x than brand y" this is probably a placebo effect....
If the heat range and gap is correct and it is a quality plug....any bosch platinum or ngk, or autolite ect....the car will run perfectly.....usually if you find that following any replacement of plugs that you have a misfire or rough running check the plug wires and make sure they are not broken after removing them and that they are securely pushed into the plug or dist cap...


----------



## VWinA (Oct 20, 1999)

*Re: (racercx2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *racercx2* »_Honestly for the 4 cylinder engine any quality single tip plug is fine...I always have to snicker when I see comments like..."car runs better with brand x than brand y" this is probably a placebo effect....
If the heat range and gap is correct and it is a quality plug....any bosch platinum or ngk, or autolite ect....the car will run perfectly.....usually if you find that following any replacement of plugs that you have a misfire or rough running check the plug wires and make sure they are not broken after removing them and that they are securely pushed into the plug or dist cap...

You are right, the car will run fine with any plug that fits the specs but placebo effect or not, I think it runs better if with the stock plugs. By a wide margin to the keen eye, but I saw a deffinite difference.
Most of the time, people change worn up plugs and say wow the new plugs are a lot better. I've heard people changing to platinums and say that.
In the end, I don't care if you or others listen to my point of view, I've ventured into the search of the ultimate spark plug and I found out the expensive way that the stock plugs are best.


----------



## racercx2 (Mar 16, 2006)

*Re: (VWinA)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWinA* »_
You are right, the car will run fine with any plug that fits the specs but placebo effect or not, I think it runs better if with the stock plugs. By a wide margin to the keen eye, but I saw a deffinite difference.
Most of the time, people change worn up plugs and say wow the new plugs are a lot better. I've heard people changing to platinums and say that.
In the end, I don't care if you or others listen to my point of view, I've ventured into the search of the ultimate spark plug and I found out the expensive way that the stock plugs are best.

Actually you can get the Bosch Super Plus on sale at autoparts stores for about 99 cents each they work perfectly although you may have to replace them every 25k or so...


----------



## VWJettaGT97 (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (racercx2)*

How long do you think the NGK Iridiums can last?


----------



## ABF Jeff (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (VWJettaGT97)*

I personnally wouldn't trust any plug past 50K... regardless of rating... same reason I wouldn't use that 15,000 mile oil, because even parts designed for ultra long life are going to have degridation...and because the Motronic ignition system is so finnicky anyway, having degrading plugs can seriously affect drivability.


----------



## VWJettaGT97 (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (ABF Jeff)*

Tru...


----------



## FL 2.0L (Aug 1, 2002)

If you use the reasonably priced (cheap) plugs and change them more frequently, you'll never have to worry about siezed plugs. I'd never put in platinums and just leave them for 100K.


----------



## VWJettaGT97 (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (FL 2.0L)*

Yeah...My NGK Iridiums have only been in for about 2,000 miles.


----------

